# Neuer Pc - Eure Meinung



## ShowNo (8. August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich will mir einen neuen Pc zulegen, bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher, ob alles so passt. Da dies mein erster selbst gebauter Rechner wird, will ich nichts falsch machen -.- Ich brauche den Rechner zum spielen auf einem 24" Monitor in FullHD und manchmal auch auf einem 32" HDready Fernseher. Natürlich für alltägliche Sachen wie chatten Surfen etc. overclocken will ich nur, wenn es nötig ist, also wenn Spiele nicht gut darauf laufen. Windows 7 ist vorhanden. 
Zuerst die Frage, ob es überhaupt ein guter Augenblick ist, einen PC zu kaufen, da ich gehöhrt habe, dass anfang nächsten Jahres ivy bridge, pci 3.0 und neue grafikkarten rauskommen... Auserdem werde ich alles bei Mindfactory bestellen außer den Ram und ein bisschen Zubehöhr. 

Nun zur Konfig:

*Grafikkarte:*Es sollte eine 6950 sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher von welcher Marke ich sie nehmen sollte...
Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 DiRT3 Edition
*Prozessor:*
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
*Kühler* Wasserkühlung oder doch für 10€ weniger Deepcool ICE MATRIX 400. Ist der Einbau einer Wasserkühlung sehr schwierig bzw passt diese überhaupt in mein Gehäuse? Muss ich noch etwas dazukaufen(Wärmeleitpaste, Wasser)
Corsair Cooling Hydro H60
*Gehäuse:*Passt da alles rein? Die Gehäusekühler will ich durch andere ersetzen und Die Abdeckungen auch Link Link
Sharkoon T9 Value Black Edition ATX
*Mainboard*Oder doch dieses Hier Asrock Z68 PRO3 S1155 Z68 ATX
Asus P8Z68-V S1155 Z68 ATX
*Festplatte*Sollte ich zusätzliche Entkoppler kaufen?
1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ
*Arbeitsspeicher*Gefällt mir vom Design
GeIL DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
*Netzteil*
520W Seasonic M12II-520 80+ Bronze Modular
*Gehäuselüfter*
120x120x25 Alpenföhn Wing Boost Auf die Wakü
Cooler Master SickleFlow 120 2000 RPM Blue LED2x für Gehäusefront
*Laufwerk*
LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS50 SATA


Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen 
Vielen Vielen Dank schonmal für die Beantwortung!

MfG
Johannes


P.S: Mein Vater ist skeptisch, ob ich dass alles schaffe und ob es so einen PC nicht komplett vergleichbar teuer gibt. Sind diese Bedenken berechtigt?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. August 2011)

Das passt wunderbar!
Beim Mobo würde ich das Asrock nehmen!
Also die Corsair H 60 ist eine Kompaktwasserkühlung, das heißt reinschrauben und fertig, aber sie ist nicht besser als ein guter Luftkühler, wei z.B. ein Thermalright Macho HR-02!


----------



## Abufaso (8. August 2011)

Ein Komplett PC für den selben Preis hat höchstwahrscheinlich ein oder zwei minderwertige Komponenten, NT oder MoBo. 
Stell ihn lieber selbst zusammen da weiss man was man hat.


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

Lüfter würde ich diese nehmen: Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Rest:


----------



## Own3r (8. August 2011)

Als CPU Kühler würde ich auch die H60 nehmen und als Gehäuselüfter zB die BeQuiet SilentWings. 

Der Rest von deiner Konfiguration ist super!


----------



## ShowNo (8. August 2011)

Erstmal Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Finde es echt klasse von euch, dass ihr nicht genug von solchen Threads habt 

@Softy: Anstatt welchem Lüfter?

Geht auch der Deepcool ICE MATRIX 400? würde mir vom Design besser gefallen und ich habe gerade gelesen, dass der Thermalright nicht auf alle Mobos passt. Und zum Mainboard: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Asrock und dem Asus. sollte ich von dem Asus die Pro Version kaufen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

Sieht gut aus, ob du den H60 willst, musst du selbst wissen, er ist nicht schwerer einzubauen als ein Luftkühler und arbeitet wartungsfrei, du musst dich dann nicht mehr um das Ding kümmern.
Allerdings sind die bei Volllast lauter als ein Luftkühler. Einfach deswegen, weil die Lamellenabstände vom Wärmetauscher geringer sind als die vom Luftkühler und man braucht einen stärkeren Lüfter um durch die kleineren Abstände zu blasen.
Willst du es also super leise haben und kein riesen Wärmetauschen im Heck des Case kleben haben, schau dir doch mal den Macho an. Aktuelle der beste Kühler bis 40€, verdammt leise.
Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder den Nordwand, auch sehr gut.
EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000044) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## derMatti (8. August 2011)

also der Lüfter vom DeepCool Matrix ist unter höheren Drehzahlen relativ Laut. Beim Macho brauch man eventuell eine Montageplatte für bestimmte Boards. Scheint wohl größtenteils bei Asus Boards zu sein. 
Allerdings ist der Macho wie quantenslipstream schon sagte der zur Zeit beste Kühler bis 40€ und ein Leisetreter.


----------



## ShowNo (8. August 2011)

OK. Und wo finde ich heraus, ob ich eine zusätzliche platte benötige? Und von welcher marke sollte ich die Graka nehmen? Habe gelesen dass die sich nicht gut übertakten lässt.
Reicht eigtl das Netzteil mit 520W aus?


----------



## ShowNo (9. August 2011)

sorry für den dp, aber wollte nochmal was fragen, bevor ich bestelle... Brauche ich noch zusätzliche dinge wie Entkoppler, Wärmeleitpaste, Kabel etc.? Und passt der Macho überhaupt in mein Gehäuse Sharkoon t9 Value?

Danke


----------



## Softy (9. August 2011)

Wärmeleitpaste und Kabel brauchst Du i.d.R. nicht, das ist beim Kühler / Gehäuse / Netzteil / Board dabei.

Entkoppler für die Lüfter sind nicht schlecht, z.B. die EKL Alpfenföhn Case Spätzle. Wenn Dich die Zugriffs- und Betriebsgeräusche der Festplatte bisher nicht gestört hat, brauchst du da keine Entkoppler.

Das mit dem Kühler wird knapp, denn die maximale Kühlerhöhe beim T9 liegt bei 16cm, also genau der Höhe des Kühlers.

520W reichen vollkommen aus.

Graka wäre von Sapphire oder von Asus (im DC II Design) sehr gut.


----------



## ShowNo (9. August 2011)

ist die Asus Graka besser? Habe mir gerade den PC Bei Alternate zusammengestellt. Kann leider keinen Macho oder Nordwand einbauen  Es passen insgesammt nicht viele Lüfter in das Gehäuse -.-
Wäre der Mugen 3 gut? bzw der Mugen 2 soll ja besser sein. Und diesen kann ich bei alternate auch nicht einbauen, obwohl er gleich Hoch ist?!


----------



## Softy (9. August 2011)

Die Nordwand sollte aber schon reinpassen 

Diese hier hat imo die beste Kühlerkonstruktion: ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ShowNo (9. August 2011)

Und wenn ich eine Kompaktwasserkühlung kaufe? z.b- Antec Kühler H2O 920. Könnte ich dann das billigere Nt Antec High Current 520W nehmen? Die Asus Graka ist aber relativ groß und würde viele Slots belegen... auserdem würde sie nur gerade so in das Gehäuse passen


----------



## Softy (9. August 2011)

Wenn Du eine Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung kaufen willst, würde ich die Corsair Hydro Series H60 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CWCH60) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen. Das Antec HCG 520 ist sehr gut, das kannst Du nehmen


----------



## ShowNo (9. August 2011)

Die Corsair H60 wollte ich am anfang auch... Dann haben einige geschrieben, dass sie sehr laut sein soll und nicht besser als ein Luftkühler. 

MfG
Jojo


----------



## Softy (9. August 2011)

Ich meinte ja auch nur, dass ich die H60 einer Antec H2O 920 vorziehen würde.  Persönlich würde ich die Nordwand nehmen.


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte ja auch nur, dass ich die H60 einer Antec H2O 920 vorziehen würde.  Persönlich würde ich die Nordwand nehmen.



Und ich den Macho 
Die Corsair H100 wäre die beste Kompaktwakü, jedoch rechtfertigt die Leistung auf keinen Fall den hohen Preis!!


----------



## ShowNo (9. August 2011)

Erstmal danke softy für die antworten. Was wäre der vorteil des nordwands? Bzw die unterschiede(lautstärke, bessere kühlleistung...) da ich vom optischen lieber zur h60 tendiere. Und nochmal zur graka: Passt die sapphire auch? Mein Gehäuse ist ja relativ klein -.- 

@tobi der passt leider nicht in mein gehäuse


----------



## Softy (9. August 2011)

Die Graka passt da knapp rein.

Die Unterschiede sind da recht klein, wir reden hier über ein paar °C Performanceunterschied, und so nah am Limit sollte eine CPU sowieso nicht (dauerhaft ) betrieben werden. Ich habe jetzt keinen Vergleichstest zur Hand, aber ich schätze, dass die H60 minimal besser kühlt als die Nordwand, aber eben auch etwas lauter ist.


----------



## ShowNo (9. August 2011)

aber es sind ja nur die lüfter laut,oder? Diese könnte ich ja ersetzen... Aber ich denke der kleine aufpreis für eine bessere kompaktwasserkühleung (antec 920 oder h70) würde sich doch lohnen? Ist die asus graka so viel besser? Hab den unterschied zwischen den grakas der verschiedenen marken noch nicht ganz begriffen^^ 
Vielen dank


----------



## Softy (9. August 2011)

Es gibt das Referenzdesign bei Grafikkarten (meist ein Radiallüfter), und dann noch verschiedene Custom-Designs der einzelnen Hersteller. Das Referenzdesign ist meist lauter und heißer, und bei den Custom Designs gibt es eben auch unterschiedliche gute Lösungen.


----------



## Abufaso (9. August 2011)

Das Asus DC/II Custom-Design kühlt echt gut.  Und es ist leise. 
Also wenn du drei Slots frei hast, dann würd ich die nehmen.


----------



## ShowNo (9. August 2011)

also am gehäuse habe ich 7 slots, dass hängt aber vom mainboard ab, oder? Was würde dies dann einschränken(crossfire?). Wenn ich ehrlich bin, würde mir die sapphire vom design besser gefallen  Ist diese bedeutend schlechter?


----------



## Softy (9. August 2011)

Für Crossfire ist weder das Gehäuse, noch das Netzteil geeignet, das würde ich also sein lassen 

Die Sapphire ist auch nicht schlecht, halt nicht ganz so leise und ganz so kühl. Aber verkehrt machst Du mit der nichts.


----------



## ShowNo (9. August 2011)

Dann vergess ich crossfire mal  ich denke ich werde die sapphire karte nehmen...

Auf alternate ist als lautstärke für den nordwand und macho 21db angegeben, für die h60  30db! Das ist schon einiges?! 
Kann ich die lautstärkeverringern, wenn ich andere lüfter einsetze oder eine andere "wakü" nehme?


----------



## Softy (9. August 2011)

Wenn die H60 auf Anschlag läuft, ist die schon recht laut, aber im Normalbetrieb ebenfalls relativ leise. Einen leiseren Lüfter kannst Du montieren, aber dann ist der Luftdurchsatz ebenfalls geringer, also die Kühlleistung niedriger.


----------



## ShowNo (9. August 2011)

Und eine teurere wakü würde auch nichts bringen? Zb die antec 920 oder die corsair h70?

MfG
Jojo


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

Die sind schon besser, allerdings nur ein paar Grad und in dem extremen Bereich sollte man die Cpu eh nicht laufen lassen.

Wenn du einen (mehr oder weniger) spürbaren Unterschied willst, nimm die H100, kostet halt entsprechend.


----------



## ShowNo (9. August 2011)

Und sind die teureren Auch von der lautstärke besser?

Die h100 würde imo nicht in dass gehäuse passen, wei ich keine 2 lüfterAusgänge habe -.-


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

ShowNo schrieb:
			
		

> Und sind die teureren Auch von der lautstärke besser?
> 
> Die h100 würde imo nicht in dass gehäuse passen, wei ich keine 2 lüfterAusgänge habe -.-



Wenn sie besser kühlt, kann man den Lüfter leiser regeln, also ist sie leiser 

Wieso passt sie nicht in das Gehäuse? Lüfterausgänge?


----------



## ShowNo (9. August 2011)

Das wusste ich nicht, klingt aber logisch  
Werde mir morgen nochmal ein paar reviews zu waküs anschauen...

Ich meinte, dass ich hinten nur platz für einen lüfter habe, also so eine halterung für einen lüfter  (schwer zu erklären -.-)


----------



## NAT 2.0 (9. August 2011)

ich klink mich hier mal ein, wenns keinem was ausmacht  ..will mir gerade ein ähnliches System zusammenstellen:

*Grafikkarte: *
Radeon HD 6950
vs. Geforce GTX 560 Ti (S)OC , z.B. hier

*Prozessor:
*Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

*Kühler:
*Thermalright silver arrow
da der neue macho nicht aufs Asus Mainboard draufpasst ohne zusatzkram + auch wg. 3mm zu viel in der Höhe nicht ins Gehäuse passt 
*
Gehäuse:
*Sharkoon T9 Value Green

* Mainboard:
*Asus P8P67
was spricht denn gegen dieses mainboard im vgl. zum asrock? laut PCGH Test scheint das ja der P/L Tipp zu sein

* RAM:
*8 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
*
Netzteil:
*wie hier empfohlen: 520W Antec High Current Gamer ATX2.3


Hauptfragen: 
- warum nicht das Asus Mainboard
- bekomm ich ein Problem mit dem air flow, wenn ich Komponenten (CPU Kühler, GraKa) einbaue, die nur gerade so ins Gehäuse passen, oder doch lieber en größeres Gehäuse nehmen
- mit welcher GraKa wurden bessere Erfahrungen gemacht? Anscheinend solls von der Leistung her ja nicht allzu große Unterschiede geben

vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## ShowNo (9. August 2011)

Hey  also mir machts auf jeden fall nichts aus... Das asus mainboard habe ich genommen, weil ich oc haben will und vllt auch die interne graka... Das mit dem airflow ist ne gute frage


----------



## Abufaso (9. August 2011)

Die 1600er RAMs sind unnötig. 1333er reichen völlig! 
Die 6950 und die 560Ti sind in etwa gleich gut. Die Ati bietet etwas mehr Rechenpower, die Nvidia dafür Cuda und Physx.
Wenn die HD 6950, dann am besten die Asus DC/II, wenn du den Platz dafür hast.


----------



## NAT 2.0 (9. August 2011)

hm...also ist beim ASUS MoBo kein OC möglich? Hab ich jetzt noch nichts von gelesen Oo, interne Graphik ist IMHO eh hinfällig bei Anwesenheit einer GraKa.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2011)

OC ist nur dann möglich, wen P67/Z68 und eine "K" CPU vorliegen, sonst nicht.


----------



## Abufaso (9. August 2011)

IGP geht mit dem Asus MoBo nicht!
OCen aber mit der -k CPU schon!


----------



## NAT 2.0 (9. August 2011)

jo, so war mein stand auch. IGP interessiert wie gesagt eig recht wenig, da GraKa vorhanden, OC mit -K CPU machbar. Dennoch die Frage, warum dann das Asrock dem Asus vorziehen? (sry, wenn ich bissel damit nerv, aber würd schon gern wissen, warum immer nur das Asrock empfohlen wird )


----------



## Abufaso (10. August 2011)

Die bieten ne gute Ausstattung fürs Geld.  
Beim Asus zahlt man halt auch für die Marke, bei AsRock eher weniger. 
Mit beiden machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## NAT 2.0 (10. August 2011)

hm. dann werd ich wohl überall noch bissel im preis kürzen wo's geht.

gibts Erfahrungen bzgl. Thermalright HR-02 Macho auf dem Asrock Board? Aufs Asus passts ja nicht ohne extra Rahmen und auf der Herstellerseite ist dieses MB in der Liste nicht erwähnt.

hier nochmal die Zusammenstellung:

*Grafikkarte: *
Geforce GTX 560 Ti von Asus

*Prozessor:
*Intel Core i5 2500K

*Kühler:
*Thermalright Macho 02 (falls er aufs Asrock Board passt)
*
Gehäuse:
*Sharkoon T9 Value Green

* Mainboard:
*Asrock z68 pro3

* RAM:
*TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit  8GB
*
Netzteil:
*520W Antec High Current Gamer ATX2.3



hab ich irgendwo noch Sparpotential übersehen? Konfig so annehmbar?

Ansonsten vielen Dank für die gute Beratung


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

Man könnte ein XFX Core Pro 550 nehmen, ist nicht schlechter als das Antec HCG und kostet weniger.

Dann würde evtl eine HD 6870 (von Asus/Sapphire oder die Msi Hawk) reichen, die ist etwa 15% langsamer als die gtx 560ti, je nach Game.

Rin Xigmatek Asgard samt 2*enermax T.B.  Silence wäre nochmal a. 10Euro günstiger.
Du kannst auch ein Asrock P67 Pro3 SE nehmen, wenn du keine PCI-Slots benötigst.

Die letzte Einsparmöglichkeit wären 4GB statt 8GB Ram, was ich aber aufgrund der aktuellen Preise (1GB unter 4Euro!!) nicht machen würde.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. August 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Man könnte ein XFX Core Pro 550 nehmen, ist nicht schlechter als das Antec HCG und kostet weniger.


 
Allerdings unter Last ist das XFX ein Brüller, das Antec nicht!


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings unter Last ist das XFX ein Brüller, das Antec nicht!



Aber bei der 550W Variante wird er nie auf Vollast (ab ca 80%) kommen, daher habe ich nicht die 450W Variante empfohlen


----------



## NAT 2.0 (10. August 2011)

ok, ich ziehe alle Aussagen bzgl. IGP zurück..ist vlt doch nicht so schlecht im Officebetrieb auf die CPU Graphik umschalten zu können. 
Deswegen dann wohl das z68 board.

GPU hab ich mir auch nochmal angeschaut...ich denk P/L is bei der gtx560ti ganz gut 
(und ich brauch keine extra Versandkosten zu bezahlen, die HAWK gibts nämlich nur noch 1x, 
da lohnt der Aufpreis abzgl. extra Versand dann doch)
Die cuda ist sicher auch mal bei Mathematika brauchbar.

Gehäuse von Sharkoon gefällt mir einfach besser ^^ 
(wird evtl. dann später noch durch die enermax T.B.  Silence ergänzt)

dann bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob der macho 02 auf das asrock z68 board passt.


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

NAT 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, ich ziehe alle Aussagen bzgl. IGP zurück..ist vlt doch nicht so schlecht im Officebetrieb auf die CPU Graphik umschalten zu können.
> Deswegen dann wohl das z68 board.
> 
> GPU hab ich mir auch nochmal angeschaut...ich denk P/L is bei der gtx560ti ganz gut
> ...



Das mit dem Umschalten funktioniert (noch) nicht so einfach, dazu musst du den PC ausschalten und im Bios die IGP aus bzw die GPU abwählen, wodurch du mehr Strom verbrauchst als du sparst. 

Bei der GTX560Ti sind die Asus DCII und die Evga FPB zu empfehlen, erstere hat die beste Kühlung, letztere kann man ohne Garantieverlust OCn und den Kühler wechseln, die Hawk ist auch gut, aber teurer.

Bei dem Gehäuse sin die verbauten Lüfter (geregelt) recht leise, die müsstest du wohl nicht austauschen.

Der Kühler passt auf das MB, das mit der extra Einbauplatte ist nur bei manchen Asus-Boards so.


----------



## ShowNo (10. August 2011)

Aber der macho passt nicht ins gehäuse... Das hat sich schon erledigt 

 die 6950 läuft bei den meisten benchmarks auf hoher auflösung, der 560ti mit 5-15fps weg



Nochmal zum asus design: was würden diese 3 slots verdecken?

Und zum airflow: würde der nicht bei so einer grosen graka schlechter werden?


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

ShowNo schrieb:
			
		

> Aber der macho passt nicht ins gehäuse... Das hat sich schon erledigt
> 
> die 6950 läuft bei den meisten benchmarks auf hoher auflösung, der 560ti mit 5-15fps weg
> 
> Nochmal zum asus design: was würden diese 3 slots verdecken?



Das kommt aufs Game an, manche Games bevorzugen nVidia, manche AMD, den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Karten spürt man aber nicht.
Bei hoher Auflösung (über FullHD) bringt der HD 6950 ihr größerer Vram etwas, was aber weitestgehend sinnfrei iat, da man mit Amd Karten nicht Downsampeln kann und man, wenn man einen 27"/30"er hat sich ohnehin ne stärkere Graka holt.

Die Slots verdecken, je nach Mainboard, Steckplätze für Erweiterungssteckkarten (Pci uns Pci-E) für z.B. TV-Karten, Wlan-Karten usw.


----------



## NAT 2.0 (10. August 2011)

ahja..hab grad nochmal geschaut. Die Maße scheinen von Seite zu Seite etwas abzuweichen..ich hatte gedacht, es hätte mal 160mm da gestanden.
Dann wohl eher der Silver Arrow.

Die NV is 2 inchs kürzer als die ATI, bei letzteren wars halt knapp mitm Gehäuse, 
die NV hat physx (kp ob man das wirklich merkt) und cuda (was evtl. für Mathematika/Forschungskram hilfreich wär)


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

NAT 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> ahja..hab grad nochmal geschaut. Die Maße scheinen von Seite zu Seite etwas abzuweichen..ich hatte gedacht, es hätte mal 160mm da gestanden.
> Dann wohl eher der Silver Arrow.
> 
> Die NV is 2 inchs kürzer als die ATI, bei letzteren wars halt knapp mitm Gehäuse,
> die NV hat physx (kp ob man das wirklich merkt) und cuda (was evtl. für Mathematika/Forschungskram hilfreich wär)



Dann nimm doch die Asus gtx 560ti, es hält dich doch niemand davon ab...


----------



## NAT 2.0 (10. August 2011)

sag ich ja auch net, dass mich jmd davon abhält,
war nur auf 





> die 6950 läuft bei den meisten benchmarks auf hoher auflösung, der 560ti mit 5-15fps weg


 en contra meinerseits 

naja. Danke nochmal für die Beratung, ich wär dann soweit fertig. 

jetz erst mal:
        +


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

NAT 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> sag ich ja auch net, dass mich jmd davon abhält,
> war nur auf  en contra meinerseits
> 
> naja. Danke nochmal für die Beratung, ich wär dann soweit fertig.
> ...



Poste nochmal deine endgültige Konfig, fürs Feintuning


----------



## NAT 2.0 (10. August 2011)

so, nochmal fürs Protokoll:

*Grafikkarte: *
Geforce GTX 560 Ti von Asus 210€

*Prozessor:
*Intel Core i5 2500K   170€

*Kühler:
*Thermalright Silver Arrow     50€
 (der hfftl ins Gehäuse passt!!) 

* Gehäuse:
*Sharkoon T9 Value Green   50€

* Mainboard:
*Asrock z68 pro3   90€

* RAM:
*TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit  8GB  30€
*
Netzteil:
*XFX Pro 550W Core Edition ATX  55€

und noch en *opt. Laufwerk*
LG GH22NS50     20€


-----------------------------------
Summe: 675 €


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

Sehe schön, meinen Segen hast du!!


----------



## NAT 2.0 (10. August 2011)

na dann steht dem hemmungslosen Zocken ja nix mehr im Wege..

@ShowNo: für was hast du dich jetzt entschieden?


----------



## Softy (10. August 2011)

Jup, sieht prima aus


----------



## ShowNo (10. August 2011)

Öhhm ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher... Deins sieht aber sehr gut aus  
ich schwanke noch welche graka (asus/sapphire) und welche kompaktwakü. Welche wakü würdet ihr empfehlen? Sie sollte leise sein und natürlich kühlen  würde auch mehr ausgeben, wenn sich es lohnt (antec 920 oder corsair h70, wobei ich diese nirgendwo finde -.-)

Vielen dank

Und nat viel spass bei deinem neuen PC    Beim Kühler würde ich nochmal schaun


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

ShowNo schrieb:
			
		

> Öhhm ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher... Deins sieht aber sehr gut aus
> ich schwanke noch welche graka (asus/sapphire) und welche kompaktwakü. Welche wakü würdet ihr empfehlen? Sie sollte leise sein und natürlich kühlen  würde auch mehr ausgeben, wenn sich es lohnt (antec 920 oder corsair h70, wobei ich diese nirgendwo finde -.-)
> 
> Vielen dank
> ...



Die Asus DCII haben derzeit das beste Kühldesign.

Eine Kompaktwakü ist oftmals schwächer und lauter als ein normaler Luftkühler und in jedem Fall teurer und daher nur bei kleinen Gehäusen, in die keine Towerkühler reinpassen, zu empfehlen.


----------



## ShowNo (10. August 2011)

Hmm, ist die asus so viel besser? Gibt es einen vergleichstest oder so? 

Bei einem test der pcgh kühlt die antec 920 besser als eine luftkühlung für 70euro.    (habe leider den namen vergessen) also scheint sie nicht schlecht zu sein.


----------



## NAT 2.0 (10. August 2011)

muss nochmal kurz nerven: 
es gibt gerade 2 versionen des Asrock zum gleichen Preis.

Hat die ohne-m-Version einfach nur mehr Anschlüsse? oder is die für so mini-tower?
ASRock Z68 Pro3-M, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (10. August 2011)

Hauptunterschied ist das Format. Das Pro3-M ist kleiner (µATX)


----------



## ShowNo (10. August 2011)

ShowNo schrieb:


> Hmm, ist die asus so viel besser? Gibt es einen vergleichstest oder so?
> 
> Bei einem Test der pcgh kühlt die antec 920 besser als eine luftkühlung (Noctua NH-D14) für 70euro. also scheint sie nicht schlecht zu sein?!


 

wollte nochmal Darauf zurückkommen, da in diesem Test die Kompaktwasserkühlung nicht schlecht aussieht, ich würde einen Lüfter durch Alpenföhn Wing Boost ersetzen und den anderen durch einen anderen guten Lüfter. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## ShowNo (10. August 2011)

Hab mich jetzt für den antec 920 kühler und die asus karte entschieden. 

Hab jetzt aber die frage ob die stromanschlüsse für die lüfter reichen und ob ich die lüfter der wakü durch 2 verschiedene ersetzen kann: einmal den alpenföhn wing boost für innen und für ausen einen anderen guten? (welchen könntet ihr mir empfehlen?)

Vielen dank

Werde morgen meine konfig dann nochmal posten.

Edit:

*Grafikkarte:*
2048MB Asus EAH6950 DCII
*Prozessor:*
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
*Kühler* 
Antec Kühler H2O 920
*Gehäuse:* Laufwerkblende Blende
Sharkoon T9 Value Black Edition ATX
*Mainboard*
Asus P8Z68-V S1155 Z68 ATX
*Festplatte*Sollte ich zusätzliche Entkoppler kaufen?
1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ
*Arbeitsspeicher*Gefällt mir vom Design
GeIL DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
*Netzteil*
520W Antec High Current
*Lüfter:*
120x120x25 Alpenföhn Wing Boost Auf die Wakü
Cooler Master SickleFlow 120 2000 RPM Blue LED2x für Gehäusefront
*Laufwerk*
LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS50 SATA

Ok, hab ich noch etwas vergessen?

Hab jetzt aber nochdie frage ob die stromanschlüsse für die lüfter reichen und ob ich die lüfter der wakü durch 2 verschiedene ersetzen kann: einmal den alpenföhn wing boost für innen und für ausen einen anderen guten? (welchen könntet ihr mir empfehlen?)

Dann wäre ich fertig und könnte bestellen  Vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## ShowNo (12. August 2011)

Sorry fürs pushen, aber hier rührt sich nichts mehr -.-


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Für das Geld gibt es ja schon fast eine Corsair H100  Dann bräuchtest Du aber ein anderes Gehäuse.

Lüfter würde ich austauschen gegen Enermax T.B. Apollish blau 900rpm.


----------



## ShowNo (12. August 2011)

Stimmt, die 920 ist schon teuer, wird aber bei einem Test der PCGH empfohlen. Würdet ihr eine andere empfehlen?
kann ich auch nur einen lüfter gegen deinen vorgeschlagenen austauschen, oder bringt das Probleme mit sich?


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Muss es denn eine Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung sein? Dann würde ich die Corsair H60 nehmen.

Ansonsten ein guter Luftkühler wie EKL Nordwand Rev.B oder Thermalright Macho.


----------



## ShowNo (12. August 2011)

Ich dachte mir, dass eine kompakt-wakü besser aussieht und nicht so viel platz verbraucht. Als luftkühler hätte ich den macho genommen, aber der passt leider nicht ins gehäuse -.- über die h60 gibt es einige schlechtere bewertungen... Daher wäre ich auch bereit gewesen, einige euro mehr auszugeben, da die antec besser kühlt und eine gute software hat.


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Schlecht ist die Antec sicherlich nicht. Klutten hat da glaub ich hier im Forum mal ein Review geschrieben, musste mal suchen.


----------



## ShowNo (12. August 2011)

Ja, das hab ich schon 3mal gelesen^^ in diesem schneidet die antec 920 besser ab als ein luftkühler für den gleichen preis. Auserdem empfiehlt er sie.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

ShowNo schrieb:


> Auserdem empfiehlt er sie.



Das tun sie alle, weil sie die Samples geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## ShowNo (12. August 2011)

du denkst aber gut über das Forum hier!
Welche wakü würdest du empfehlen?!


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Die Corsair H60 kühlt sehr gut und ist recht leise. Wenn Du noch mehr willst, die H100


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Das Problem bei den kompakten Wasserkühlungen ist, dass die Lamellenabstände beim Wärmetauscher sehr klein sind (wegen der großen Fläche) und ein Lüfter deswegen recht schnell drehen muss, damit er die Kühlleistung schafft.
Du kannst einen leiseren Lüfter anbauen, aber damit sinkt auch die Kühlleistung von dem Ding und dann kannst wiederum gleich einen Luftkühler nehmen, wie den Macho.


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Der passt aber nicht ins Gehäuse  ---> Nordwand FTW


----------



## tobibo (12. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Der passt aber nicht ins Gehäuse  ---> Nordwand FTW



Die sieht auch noch besser aus als die blöden Kompaktwaküs und ist billiger (und leiser)


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Für den H100 braucht man eh ein extra Gehäuse.


----------



## ShowNo (12. August 2011)

Danke für die antworten.
Weis jemand, wie viel lauter eine h60 oder antec 920 lauter ist als ein nordwand, bei gleicher kühlleistung?!
Ich denke dass ich aber den nordwand nehme. Habt ihr mich umgestimmt


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Mit der Nordwand machst Du nichts falsch


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Angeblich soll es auch Modelle geben, an denen ein Yeti klebt.


----------



## ShowNo (12. August 2011)

O.o Hoffentlich nicht bei mir 

Dann hätte ich den Großteil eigtl.
Wie findet ihr die Lüfter:
120x120x25 Alpenföhn Wing Boost PWM 500U/m 19.7dB(A) Blau Für "Hinten"
120x120x25 CoolerMaster Fan R4-L2R-20AC-GP 19dB(A) blau 2x Für Gehäusefront
Und sollte ich noch einen 2.Lüfter auf den Kühler für Push-Pull? Dieser Lüfter sollte ohne Beleuchtung sein.


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Ich würde langsamer drehende Lüfter nehmen, z.B. Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm. Prima sind auch diese hier (mit abschaltbaren LED und integriertem Temperatursensor):  Enermax Twister Everest 120x120x25mm, 500-1000rpm, 45.04-78.32m³/h, 8-12dB(A) (UCEV12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland. Die habe ich und kann sie empfehlen.


----------



## ShowNo (13. August 2011)

OK dann werde ich wohl vorne 2mal die Twister nehmen, wenn du damit zufrieden bist, bins ich auch  Hinten bleibe ich beim Wing Boost.
Was sagt ihr eigtl zum Mainboard? Asus P8Z68-V
mir fällt auf dass ich keine z68 Board brauche, da ich die interne GPU nicht nutzen werde, weil man nicht im Betrieb zwischen Graka und Prozessor nicht wechseln kann. Sollte ich trotzdem bei dem Board bleiben? Was empfehlt ihr mir?


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

Der einzige wirkliche Vorteil des Z68 Chipsatz ist, dass Du im Notfall die IGP nutzen kannst, falls Deine Grafikkarte mal kaputt gehen sollte. Die anderen Features sind imo Blödsinn. Daher reicht auch ein Asus P8P67 (B3) (je nach gewünschter Ausstattung evtl. Pro, evo oder Deluxe) oder ein Asrock P67 Pro3 (B3) oder Extreme4 (B3)  aus.


----------



## ShowNo (13. August 2011)

Hmm... Sind die Boards besser als das p8z68. . Welches dieser Boards ist am besten? bin gerade ein bisschen überfordert


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

Die Boards sind alle vergleichbar gut, nur halt unterschiedlich gut ausgestattet. Ich würde entweder das Asus P8P67 Rev. 3.0 (B3) oder Asrock P67 Extreme4 (B3) nehmen. Das letztere hat ein USB3-Frontpanel im Lieferumfang.


----------



## ShowNo (13. August 2011)

Ein Frontpanel will ich eigtl nicht, weil ich im Gehäuse einen USB3 Anschluss in der Front habe. Wegen der Ausstattung des P8P67 Würde ich lieber die Evo oder Pro Variante nehmen, da diese mehr Anschlüsse hat.


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

Der einzige Unterschied zwischen dem Pro und Evo ist, dass das evo 2 GBit LAN Anschlüsse hat. Wenn also einer ausreicht, reicht das Pro.


----------



## ShowNo (13. August 2011)

Bin gerade ein bisschen verwirrt -.- Was wäre am P8P67 anders als am P8Z68 bis auf den Unterschied P67 und Z68, weil eigtl das P8Z68 besser wäre, wenn es keine anderen Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

Hier sind die Unterschiede aufgelistet: Produktvergleich ASUS P8P67 Pro Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE5A-G0EAY0KZ), ASUS P8Z68-V, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBGC0-G0AAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ist nur eine Frage der gewünschten Ausstattung


----------



## ShowNo (13. August 2011)

OK, Die Ausstattung ist ja fast identisch... Da dass P8Z68 ein paar mehr Anschlüsse hat und billiger ist werde ich wohl doch dieses nehmen. Der Unterschied zwischen der Pro und der normalen Version ist nur die Anzahl der Sata6 Anschlüsse, oder? Also nichts mit weniger Leistung etc.


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

Das P67 hat ein paar mehr Anschlüsse und ist günstiger 

Hauptunterschied zwischen Pro und normal ist, dass beim Pro mit 2x8 lanes Crossfire oder SLI möglich ist, was beim normalein mit 16/4 lanes keinen Sinn macht.


----------



## ShowNo (13. August 2011)

Beziehst du dich auf das z68 oder p67? 
Aber das p8z68 ist billiger als das p8p67 evo/pro?!


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

Also bei mir sind die Boards mit P67-Chipsatz günstiger : Produktvergleich ASUS P8P67 Pro Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE5A-G0EAY0KZ), ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ), ASUS P8Z68-V PRO, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBFI0-G0AAY00Z), ASUS P8Z68-V, 

Wenn Du Crossfire / SLI auschhließen kannst (was ich eh tun würde, denn da bräuchtest Du ein stärkeres Netzteil und ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse), dann reicht das normale P8P67 gut aus.


----------



## ShowNo (13. August 2011)

Also bei mindfactory sind die ja teuer! Heftig... Naja werde aber zum p8z68 v greifen, wegen ssd catching und weil das p67 bei mindfactory so teuer ist -.-

Oder mach ich damit was falsch?


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

Nein, damit machst Du nichts falsch 

Aber SSD Caching ist imo totaler Blödsinn. Wenn Du ne SSD nimmst, dann mind. 60 oder 64 GB. Da passt dann Windows, Office und Tools eh komplett drauf.


----------



## ShowNo (13. August 2011)

Wollte mal fragen wie das mit dem Anschliesen des front usb funktioniert? Werden die kabel dafür schon mitgeliefert? Und wie schliese ich den power knopf an?


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

Die Kabel sind fest mit dem Gehäuse verbunden, und werden dann laut Handbuch am Board angeschlossen.


----------



## ShowNo (14. August 2011)

Gibt es auch ein vergleichbares netzteil mit kabelmanagement oder sind diese teurer?


----------



## tobibo (14. August 2011)

Günstige Netzteile mit KM sind das Rasurbo Real&Power 550 oder das Silverstone Strider 80+ 500.

Eine Klasse höher gäbe es das Seasonic S12II 520 und das sehr leise be Quiet Straight Power E8 CM 480/580.


----------



## ShowNo (16. August 2011)

Wollt mal meine (Hoffentlich) endgültige Zusammenstellung posten: Passt alles so?

HDD: 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz
GPU: 2048MB Asus Radeon HD 6950 DirectCU II
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value Black Edition ATX
Mainboard: Asus P8Z68-V S1155 Z68 ATX
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev.B
Netzteil: 580W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+ Silber Modular
Laufwerk: LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS50
RAM: GeIL DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

Zubehör:
Noctua Wärmeleitpaste NT-H1 9g
120x120x25 Alpenföhn Wing Boost PWM 500U/m 19.7dB(A) Blau
Sharkoon Front bezel 5,25" Alu
Lian Li C-02B Universalblende
120x120x25 Enermax Everest Twister UCEV12 1000U/m 12dB(A) Tranparent


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Softy (16. August 2011)

Extra Wärmeleitpaste brauchst Du nicht, die ist beim Kühler dabei. Wofür brauchst Du die Bldende(n)?


----------



## ShowNo (16. August 2011)

Wärmeleitpaste dachte ich nehm ich lieber die bessere  Und die Blenden sehen gut aus :p
Reicht die andere Wärmeleitpaste?


----------



## Softy (16. August 2011)

Die WLP, die beim EKL Kühler dabei ist, reicht auf jeden Fall. Selbst mit Highend-WLP dürfte der Temperaturunterschied max. 1-2°C betragen, und so nah am Limit sollte die CPU sowieso (dauerhaft^^) nicht laufen.


----------



## Gast1657919404 (16. August 2011)

Ich hätte noch den Mugen 3 als Alternative, die Nordwand sollte aber reinpassen. 

Die Blende ist meiner Meinung nach nur für Lian Li Gehäuse, da du das T9 von Sharkoon hast bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das passt (es sei den du bist so handwerklich begabt das du es passend machst )


----------



## Softy (16. August 2011)

Der Mugen3 ist etwas höher als die Nordwand  Und lauter.


----------



## Gast1657919404 (16. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Der Mugen3 ist etwas höher als die Nordwand  Und lauter.


War ja nur ein Vorschlag


----------



## ShowNo (17. August 2011)

PC ist bestellt  Hab doch noch das P8Z68 Pro genommen. Grafikkarte war nicht lieferbar. Ich hoffe, dass MF ein Paket nur mit der Grafikkarte verschickt, da das andere alles lagernd war. Hat sich der Kauf des Z68 Chips schon gelohnt 

Vielen Dank nochmal für die gute Beratung.


----------



## Softy (17. August 2011)

Ich will ja Deine Freude nicht dämpfen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass mindfactory die Graka extra versendet.  

Und berichte mal, wenn alles läuft


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

Die werden warten, bis alles da ist, denn sonst müssten sie ja die Versandkosten des zweiten Paketes selbst tragen.


----------



## ShowNo (17. August 2011)

-.- Also im Forum von MF steht, dass die das selber entscheiden, ob es zu lange dauert, bis das nicht lagernde da ist. Vllt machen sie bei mir als Erstkunde eine Ausnahme  
Berichten werde ich natürlich


----------



## Witala (17. August 2011)

Wenn es länger dauert, dann kann man in paar Tagen auch mal nachfragen, ob eine Teillieferung möglich wäre. Aber ansonsten wird es gesammelt und zusammen verschickt.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. August 2011)

Wtf! 112 Posts!? Eig. sollte ja nach spätestens 20 schluss sein aber das nenne ich mal Beratung. 
Btw: Ein kleineres Nt hätte es auch getan.


----------



## ShowNo (17. August 2011)

Ja die Beratung hier ist einfach Bombe  Netzteil: Weiß ich, wollte aber eins mit Kabelmanagement. Außerdem hat das 80+Silber


----------



## Lan_Party (18. August 2011)

ShowNo schrieb:
			
		

> Ja die Beratung hier ist einfach Bombe  Netzteil: Weiß ich, wollte aber eins mit Kabelmanagement. Außerdem hat das 80+Silber



Da hättest du auch die 480W Variante nehmen können.  So eine Beratung würdest du nie in einem Shop finden jedenfalls nicht in eine Elektromarktkette.


----------



## ShowNo (18. August 2011)

Das ist wohl war!
 Naja die 5€ mehr für 100watt reisens jetzt nicht raus. Wobei ich dass jetzt eh schon bestellt habe und nix mehr machen kann (naja gut zurückschicken)


----------



## Lan_Party (18. August 2011)

Aber wenn du mal aufrüsten möchtest wären die 100Watt vllt. besser.  Ich meine so ein Nt sollte etwas länger halten.


----------



## ShowNo (18. August 2011)

Ich hab ja 580w genommen  

Btw. Hübscher Bilderthread


----------



## ShowNo (25. August 2011)

So PC ist soweit zusammengebaut, muss morgen nur noch das Mainboard einsetzen, dann gibts auch Bilder. Wo muss ich eigtl die 3 Gehäuselüfter anschliesen, da ich nur 2 pwr und 2 cha fans gefunden habe. Müssen die Lüfter in cha oder pwr?


----------



## Softy (25. August 2011)

Die CHA_FAN Anschlüsse sind im BIOS regelbar. Der PWR_FAN ist eigentlich für die Drehzahlkontrolle des Netzteillüfters.

Du kannst entweder ein Y-Kabel benutzen, oder eben 2 der Lüfter an CHA_FAN anschließen und einen direkt ans Netzteil.


----------



## ShowNo (25. August 2011)

Ok dann werde ich die 2 enermax ans MB anschliesen und den wing boost ans nt. Wenn der wing boost aber zu schnell dreht muss ich einen adapter nehmen, also 7 volt oder so? Mit dem pwr Fan muss ich nix machen, oder?


----------



## Softy (25. August 2011)

Wenn Dein Netzteil einen 3pin Anschluss für die Lüfterüberwachung hat, kannst Du ihn da anschließen, ansonsten einfach freilassen.

Der WingBoost ist ein PWM-Lüfter oder?


----------



## ShowNo (25. August 2011)

Oh. Keine Ahnung. Ich glaub ich hab was davon gelesen 
 3 pin hat mein netzteil nicht, glaub ich. 


Mal schaun was der morgige Tag bringt. Ich denk auf jeden Fall noch einige Fragen...

Edit: hab grad geschaut, in der Produktbeschreibung steht PWM lüfter. Was heist das?


----------



## Softy (25. August 2011)

Beim Asus P8Z68-V kannst Du alle Lüfter am Board anschließen (bis zu 3x 3pin und 2x 4pin). Passt also alles.


----------



## ShowNo (25. August 2011)

Achso?! Danke. Dann muss ich mir das morgen nochmal genauer anschaun


----------



## ShowNo (26. August 2011)

So PC ist soweit zusammengebaut, jetzt hab ich aber immer noch das Problem mit den Lüftern -.-

1.Wo soll ich meinen CPU-Kühler stecken? CPU_FAN oder CPU_Fan_OPT  (ist zurzeit noch der Boxed Lüfter)

2.Ich finde auf dem MB nur 2 Cha-Fan ein 3 und ein 4 Pin... ich habe aber einen Alpenföhn Wing boost mit 4 Pins und 2x Enermax Everest Twister Was soll wo rein? Muss ich dann einen in den PWR-Fan stecken?

3. Beim Netzteil ist ein Kabelstrang mit 24 pin atx und ein 4pin stecker, Was muss ich mit dem 4 Pin machen?

4. Auf meinem MB ist noch ein 8 Pin Frei, was gehöhrt da rein? Der 12V P8?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

1. An den CPU_FAN Anschluss

2. Welches Board hast Du?

3. und 4.: An das Board muss noch (mindestens) der 4pin-Anschluss. Wenn das Netzteil einen 8-pin Anschluss für das Board hat, kannst Du auch diesen nehmen.

5. Steht der Feuerlöscher in Griffnähe? 

Kleiner Scherz


----------



## ShowNo (26. August 2011)

Ich hab das P8Z68V-Pro
Damit ichs richtig verstanden habe: den 8Pin mit 12 Volt ans MB?

Feuerlöscher?! Mein Nachbar ist bei der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr!


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Das müsste ein 4+4pin Stecker sein, oder?


----------



## ShowNo (26. August 2011)

Nein, also es sind 8 Pins, nicht so wie beim 24 Pin Der eigtl aus 20+4 Pin besteht. Auf dem Stecker steht P8


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Der P8 Stecker ist der Richtige.

edit: Hab grad nachgeschaut, das war bei geizhals.at mal wieder falsch angegeben mit den Lüfteranschlüssen 

Du kannst also folgendes machen: Den WingBoost an den 4pin-Anschluss.

Den vorderen Lüfter würde ich an den 3pin Anschluss stecken, und den hinteren erstmal direkt ans Netzteil anschließen.


----------



## ShowNo (26. August 2011)

OK. Dann lass ich am Anfang mal nur 2 Lüfter arbeiten, bis ich weiß, wo ich den 3ten anstecken kann 

edit:  Bei mir ist aber der WingBoost hinten und die beiden Enermax vorne. Also einfach einen Enermax direkt ans netzteil? Soll ich einen Adapter nehmen?


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Du kannst Dir auch ein 3pin Y-Kabel besorgen:  http://geizhals.at/deutschland/28646

und dann die beiden 3pin Lüfter ans Board anschließen. Oder Du schließt den 3. Lüfter an den optionalen CPU_FAN an.


----------



## ShowNo (27. August 2011)

So PC ist zusammengebaut. Ich möchte mich nochmal für die Hilfe bedanken!
Meinen ersten Bluescreen hatte ich schon aber ich weis nicht wieso Und wie ihr auf dem einen Bild im Bios erkennen könnt, drehen die Lüfter im zu niedrigen (roten) Bereich, wie kann ich dass ändern, ohne etwas kaputt zu machen 

Jetzt zu den Bildern

PC von innen: Erstmal zusammengebaut. Kabelmanagement, Led-Leiste und Sleeve kommen hoffentlich noch  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frontansicht: Eigtl sind die beiden Everest mit LED unter dem Mash, sieht man aber auf dem Bild nicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal Front und Bildschirm: ein 24" Medion Und er läuft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmal von der Seite 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs nicht hinbekommen die Bilder anders einzufügen, nur dass sie extremst riesig sind  Und sorry dass die Bilder nicht so gut sind...


----------



## Abufaso (27. August 2011)

Sieht doch schick aus, Kabelmanagement fehlt halt noch... und die Grafikkarte.


----------



## ShowNo (27. August 2011)

Danke, Ja ans Kabelmanagement werde ich mich die Tage mal machen... Und die Graka hoff ich ist bald lieferbar! Scheint Lieferprobleme zu geben, genauso wie beim Nordwand, deswegen bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mir hier im Forum ne gebrauchte h70 kaufe... Aber die soll ja so laut sein -.-

Achja mein Netzteil "fiept". Sollte ich da mal bequiet kontaktieren oder ist das normal? Da ich ja noch ein Kind bin, höhre ich ja die hohen Töne besser :p . Meine Mami höhrt da gar nix


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

Ein fiependes Netzteil würde ich zurückschicken


----------



## ShowNo (27. August 2011)

Ok, werde dann mal bequiet kontaktieren. Ich glaub wegen dem nt hats auch die sicherung rausgehauen  

Nochmal zu den Lüftern: drehen die nicht viel zu langsam? 470rpm?!

Und zur h70: bis ich den prozessor übertakte, reicht sie bis dahin aus, also von der Lautstärke her?


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

Solange Du nicht übertaktest, reicht doch der boxed Kühler aus.

edit: Welchen Lüfter meinst Du? Gehäuse oder CPU?


----------



## ShowNo (27. August 2011)

Naja vom optischen  und der boxed ist doch ziehmlich laut, ne h70 wäre schon leiser oder? der PC steht ja auf dem Schreibtisch... Oder ist da was anderes so laut? Muss ich mich wohl nochmal umhöhren


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

Vielleicht ist es das Netzteil  

Der Sandy boxed-Kühler sollte eigentlich sehr leise sein.


----------



## tobibo (27. August 2011)

Wenn die Sicherungen rausgehauen werden, liegt das am sehr hohen Anlaufstrom des NTs.
D.h. die Sicherung fliegt raus, wenn du den PC anschaltest, richtig?

Dies soll bei den be Quiet Netzteilen der Straight Power Serie öfters mal vorkommen.

Da solltest du am besten mal den Elektriker fragen, ob er bei dir eine neue Sicherung mit B-Auslösecharakteristik einbauen kann, deine ist warscheinlich schon etwas älter, eine mit C-Charakteristik ist mMn aber nicht notwendig.


----------



## ShowNo (28. August 2011)

Ja. Hab ich auch schon gelesen... Gerade fiept das Netzteil nicht  naja mal schaun. Mit der Sicherung frag ich mal nach. War bis jetzt ja nur 1 mal.


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

Hast Du die Geräuschquelle schon ausfindig gemacht? Jetzt wo das Netzteil gerad mal nicht fiept


----------



## ShowNo (28. August 2011)

Nein leider nicht -.- bin mir noch unschlüssig... Vllt die Festplatte oder der Brenner. Kann aber eher nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

Der Brenner ist unwahrscheinlich, es sei denn er ist grade beschäftigt . Du kannst zum Testen ja mal die einzelnen Komponenten abstecken.


----------



## tobibo (28. August 2011)

Festplatte oder Brenner sind/können nur laut (sein),, wenn auf sie zugegriffen wird.

Bei einer Festplatte könnte man die Vibrationen mit z.B. Dem  Sharkoon HDD VibeFixer dämpfen, wodurch die Festplatte auch bei Zugriff eheblich leiser wäre.


----------



## ShowNo (28. August 2011)

Naja also Festplatte ist eigtl entkoppelt. Mal schaun, dass mit der Lautstärke werde ich schon regeln, ansonsten frage ich euch nochmal um Rat

Denkt ihr so etwas ist möglich? also z.B. mit einer H70
Ich hoffe ihr versteht die Grafik



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja oder eben eine Wasserkühlung mit nur einem 12 Radiator? Weis aber nicht ob so was umsetzbar ist...


----------



## ShowNo (31. August 2011)

Hab noch ein paar fragen ob das alles so passt 

1. Der Hintere Lüfter (Alpenföhn WingBoost) läuft auf 1400 rpm. der vordere Enermax jedoch nur auf 500 oder so, was auch im BIOS also rot angezeigt wird, naja wird schon seine Richtigkeit haben...

2. Teilweise war die CPU 69° Grad warm, obwohl ich eigtl nicht viel gemacht habe  hab ich da was mit der Wärmeleitpaste falsch gemacht, weil ich beim Aufbau den boxed Lüfter 2 mal aufgesetzt habe 

3. Kann es sein, dass das NT so hohe Töne von sich gibt, weil es zu wenig zu tun hat? Morgen denke ich wird die GraKa kommen. Also sind bis jetzt nur CPU,  MB und die Festplatte angeschlossen.


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

Du kannst ja den Enermax auch direkt am Netzteil anschließen, der dürfte dann immer noch recht leise sein.

Wie liest Du denn die Temperatur aus, mit welchem Tool?

Zum Netzteil:


----------



## ShowNo (31. August 2011)

Also die Temperatur habe ich mit HWmonitor ausgelesen.

Und der Enermax regelt seine Umdrehungen angeblich mit dem Sensor?! 

Naja dann  muss ich mal warten was das NT macht, wenn die Graka kommt. Ich hab mir irgendwie gedacht, dass das Netzteil nicht fiept, wenn der PC ausgelasteter ist. Naja wie gesagt mal schaun


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

Ach stimmt ja, Du hast den Enermax Twister Everest 

Da gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
Du schließt ihn am Netzteil an und legst den Temperatursensor z.B. in die Nähe der CPU. Oder Du schließt den Temperatursensor kurz, und schließt den Lüfter am Board an. Denn so wie es im Moment ist, wird er ja doppelt geregelt 

Versuch es mal mit CoreTemp.


----------



## ShowNo (31. August 2011)

Hehe. Wie hast du denn deinen geregelt? Ich denke ich nehme dann die NT Variante


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

Nö, auf die 2. Art  Ich wusste nämlich nicht, wo ich den Temperatursensor hinlegen sollte


----------



## ShowNo (31. August 2011)

Ja das Problem habe ich auch -.- Wie hast du den kurz geschlossen und kann ich das Rückgängig machen? hab in diesem Bereich gar keine Ehrfahrungen...


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

Der Temperatursensor ist ja nur ein wärmeabhängiger Widerstand, den habe ich abgeschnitten, und die beiden Enden verlötet und dann wieder isoliert  So läuft er auf höchster Drehzahl (1000rpm) und lässt sich über das Mainboard runterregeln. Wenn Du das rückgängig machen willst, musst Du den Sensor eben wieder hinlöten


----------

